# Free Cherry Wood - This is why Craigslist is so cool.



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Look at that crotch…..

http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/zip/356960368.html

I need to get a truck!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

I got some storm fallen ash and madrone crotchwood this last winter. I couldn't have done it without a truck. You MUST get a truck. Almost important as a workbench!

I did get some Birch off of craigslist, though I think I let it spalt a bit too much!

Good looking projects by the way!


----------



## TreeBones (May 21, 2007)

This is a little to far away for me to drive but I hope someone keeps it from being burned for fire wood.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

That would be a great find for someone, indeed.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Man! I was driving past a residential area and saw a truck full like that find. I asked the guy if I could have some pieces. He asked, "What for?" I told him that I wanted to turn them on my lathe. He said, "I'll sell you some, but you can't have it." I said, "That's okay, I thought you were just going to take it to the dump." He said, "I am." I said, "You'll throw it away, but you won't give me a piece?" He said, "You'll turn it and sell it and I'll be out money." I shook his hand, wished him a good day and drove away. I need to read some more of franks blog.

Nice find if you can get it!


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

A great opportunity for someone.

Haha Mot, there are some people like that out there. He doesn't realize he is out money just by taking it to the dump (dumping fees, transport cost, etc.). But heaven forbid you should make money on it. He could have advertised it in his local paper, Craigslist, whatever and made some money on the truck load.

Just when you thought you figured things out…..


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

there's a home a couple miles from here that has a field of grape vines… so the story goes, if you ask if you can pick them, the answer is no. And there they sit and rot on the vine.

but I think your story beats that one, Tom…... he'd be out money. That just doesn't make sense.

I think he gets the "Anti-Environment / Anti-Humanity" Award.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

You should have told him you'ld be giving them away to friends and asked if he would like a nice cherry bowl…either that or just smacked the jerk (city boy talking).


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

ah .. reminds me of the free pens Karson gives away .. and then gets $$$$$ worth of wood.

Good idea to offer a gift. Wonder how he would have responded to that? Probably same way - he'd still be out of money.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

I met a much older gentleman up near Bar Harbor Maine, who runs a typography museum (which really is an old light house just piled (and I mean piled) with all sorts of type blocks, letters, images, and so on from miniscule lead blocks to 14" tall carved wooden letters (used for posters way back when).

He used to work in a print shop, and after one or another "technological advances" decades before personal computers he found his boss just filling the dumpster out back with, literally tons, of fonts and printers drawers.

When he asked what he was doing, the boss said, I'm throwing this all out.

No you're not, was his reply.

The response was something to the effect of, if you want it, you can buy it then. (which he did)

I like to think he made his money back, collecting and selling the stuff over his many, many years. Some of the letters were turned into one of a kind art pieces. But I just can't understand that thinking…. oh, you want my trash, that'll be $50.

If someone was going to be using some nice lumber as firewood, then I'd pay for it, or offer to make something in exchange for it… but if it's going to the dump… please. We're doing our neighbors a favor by saving them from a dump run - which costs them in labor, time and gas. I just don't get people.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

hmmm… I"m sure that Cherry is gone by now… but where is Hull, MA. I'll be south of Boston for a family thing tomorrow…


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

It's just south of Boston on the water. Rte 3 to Rte 228. Long pretty ride (20 mins) from highway to Hull through Hingham and Cohasset.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

I can't understand that thinking either. Thankfully I think most folks are reasonable. The flip side of that is Freecycle.org all about keeping useful stuff out of the dump.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

I live a mile from our towns recycling center, I'm so happy we have one of those instead of a dump. It's entirely self funded, staffed by volunteers and paid employees. Glad the glass, aluminum, et al. is good for something other than future golf courses or the fire.


----------

